# What is this Thing?



## Buyer62 (May 6, 2021)

Hi,

I am new to this forum and a new tractor owner. I recently bought a Kioti 3510 SE HST tractor. Along with the owner's manuals, a yellow plastic cube that looks like a fuse of some sort was provided. It has a clear end that show copper contact that may be some type of jumper. I could not find any reference to it in any of the manuals. Does anyone have any idea what this may be?

Thanks


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum B:

A photo perhaps please


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If your question is about something that looks like or is close to what this looks like, then it is a heavy duty cartridge fuse.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Buyer 62, inquing minds want to know, please give us a follow up. what was it? I never received one with my 3510 so?.


----------



## FieldCruiser21 (Jun 20, 2021)

I received something similar in the package with the DK4710SE that I recently purchased. I believe it is what is termed a "slow acting" fuse. Designed so it doesn't blow immediately under a brief, heavy load--such as starting. If I'm mistaken, please feel free to set me straight.


----------



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Similar to "extra" fuse on the side of my Merc outboard


----------

